# Are you conscious about Salt in your food?



## pimpthatfood (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi there!

As everyone know, access Salt in your food can be a risk... for all of us. Recently in my country a group is promoting to be cautious more of the use of Salt in foods especially to our kids. We have to start teaching them about this from their young age. 

Start using Lemon, Spices to give extra flavour to your food instead of adding more salt.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know that I would say I am conscious about the salt in my food, but I have never been one to use much salt.  Don't use many commercially-canned or processed foods.  Make nearly everything from scratch, including all our bread products, which means I can control the salt content.  A container of salt lasts for years in our house.

When preparing a recipe I usually put in half the salt recommended and taste from there, with the exception being baked goods.  Usually use the full amount of salt called for.

I'm making chicken stock today and will add no salt to it.  Just herbs and vegetables.

I agree that it's important to teach children good eating habits.  In the U.S. more and more children are being diagnosed with hypertension, which points out the need for a better diet and lifestyle for us all.


----------



## Teri's Therapy (Mar 7, 2009)

I use little salt, and find that when other people cook I am sensitive to the taste of it.  I have heard that one builds up a tolerance to the taste of salt if they consume it often????


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm very conscious of whether there is enough salt in my food  I love salt, especially finishing salts. I'm lucky that I have low blood pressure, so I don't worry about it.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 7, 2009)

I was so salt-phobic (I have high blood pressure like most of my family) that when I found out I had low sodium levels in my blood I was happy until my doctor stopped in and said it was nothing to "yoo-hoo" about and he was very concerned......wanted to know if I felt tired, run-down, ........no, I didn't ......but he wanted me to start eating more salt and sure enough a week later my sodium level was normal again........what do you do??????  luckily with medication my blood pressure is normal and I just eat more salt.......hard to do when I've spent so many years cutting it out of my diet.....turns out my 86 year old aunt has the same problem and she says you do feel bad with low sodium blood levels.......I guess mine hadn't gotten to that point yet........


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 8, 2009)

You don't have to consume table salt.  Try increasing your consumption of CELERY.  Very high in sodium but of a kind that is good for your body and quickly absorbed.  The body needs salt.  Life would not be possible without it.  It's just that we get it from too many sources at one time, plus adding it at the table, so we over do it.  We are doing the same thing now with vitamins, which are being put into everything, and people should be paying attention.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 8, 2009)

I am _conscious_ of salt in my food - but I'm not _phobic_ about it, either. 

I'm a lot like Katie - baked goods get the full amount called for in the recipe, things I'm cooking generally start out at 1/4 - 1/2, or less, than called for in the recipe and then are "adjusted to taste" at the end. If I'm using commercially "canned" ingredients I generally do not add any salt at all until the end of cooking. I never add salt to stocks when I am making them because if I want to use the stock in something where I need to reduce it, it would be too salty.

Acids, herbs and spices are good ways to add flavor without adding sodium, a little red wine also tricks the taste buds into thinking there is more salt than there really is.

I guess that by not using a lot of salt in my cooking over the years I have gotten to where I have problems with some foods that are high in salt. I went to a _Waffle House_ for breakfast a few mornings ago and had the country ham - who knew they actually used country ham and it was not just a menu metaphor for a griddle-fried smoked ham steak?  It was all I could do to choke it down - I certainly didn't enjoy it.

Ironically, there are a few things I like salty ... corn on the cob, cut corn, creamed corn - with lots of butter and black pepper; corn chips and nachos.

All things in moderation ....


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 8, 2009)

I really like McCormick's Mrs. Dash spices esp, the chipotle one as it's spicy.....chips, crackers and cheese are my comfort foods........and so I ate them and made my dr. happy..........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 8, 2009)

*Salt!*

I love salt, I could live on it. But alas I have high bloodpressure and take meds for it every morning. If I consume too much I actually get severe headaches.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't add salt when cooking and just recently started looking at the sodium content on things I buy at the grocery.  My hubby needs to cut back on his salt so I'm switching brands on somethings.  I figure we get enough in other ways that we don't need to add it.  I will add it to my eggs but not his.  I also add it to corn on the cob but not any other kind. I'd guess it's been 2 years since I bought a container of salt.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 8, 2009)

Our bodies need salt. I do not worry about salt or soy sauce or even the salty oyster sauce. Use in moderation, salt is good for you. and so is garlic and lots of herbs. Instead of using salt, sometimes I use bacon or ham, they are salty already without adding more salt to your food. Moderation. Besides there is yogurt with live cultures in it to help absorb excess salt from your body...if you live here in the US there is a product called "Promise".


----------



## bullseye (Mar 8, 2009)

In hot weather I need to take salt tablets--low blood pressure.  I use salt to where it tastes right, and don't worry about it.  BTJM.


----------



## Toots (Mar 8, 2009)

I have high BP and take meds, but I do love my salty snacks (chips, cheese, etc). I try to avoid salty foods and not overdo it.  But it is hard.  I love salty stuff.


----------



## Deathbysoup (Mar 8, 2009)

While I love salt in certain foods I am very conscious about the salt content in products I buy and recipes I make. I usually will substitute herbs or use half the salt in recipes and I always buy the reduced sodium or low sodium variety of whatever packaged product I am buying.
Generally I prefer to make it from "scratch" so I _know_ the exact ingredients and how much of them is in , what I am eating , than to buy the packaged version.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 8, 2009)

While I'm not "phobic" about salt in my food, except for baked goods, I never add it while cooking.  Not even to pasta water (that business of the salt flavoring the pasta is a huge crock of bs anyway).  If a dish needs salt, everyone can add what they want at the table.  No reason to force it on them.


----------



## les (Mar 9, 2009)

I've never used salt in cooking veggies, but it's on the table if you need it. To be honest nobody has ever remarked "there's no salt in this"
I have started using Himalayan salt though, have a look at the link...let me know what you think.

Himalayan Salts-natural himalayan crystal salt for eating


----------



## CasperImproved (Mar 10, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> While I'm not "phobic" about salt in my food, except for baked goods, I never add it while cooking.  Not even to pasta water (that business of the salt flavoring the pasta is a huge crock of bs anyway).  If a dish needs salt, everyone can add what they want at the table.  No reason to force it on them.




I bow to your much respected cooking knowledge. But YOU crossed the line on not supporting the rights of your pasta. They deserve to be flavored anyway they want. Mostly, they tell me to add oil to avoid sticking together, and to add salt so they can swim better in the lighter water (well, not really, but they do taste better).

But I do not often add salt to works in progress in general knowing it usually will be tasty only on the plate where everyone can choose for themselves


----------



## radhuni (Mar 12, 2009)

From my childhood I never take extra salt in my food. ( my mom tell me that I dont have the ability to taste salt because I can eat food without salt and sometime I don't even notice)


----------



## Zereh (Mar 12, 2009)

Salt is a non-issue for us. I salt as I cook. I add salt at the table after I've cooked if needed. /shrug  But we don't eat out of boxes or cans or frozen containers much at all.

I can't imagine not cooking with salt ... it ties every other flavor together! That's why it is part of baking. A food unsalted is a food that's pretty much flavorless to my taste buds.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 12, 2009)

I am very conscious about salt and my foods, I add it to virtually everything I cook. It all depends on were your foods come from. Since I raise the majority of the foods we eat, the addition of a bit of salt to most\all foods really enhances the flavors. Today I am making a 3 pound batch of granola and will add 1 t. of salt. Fresh vegetables, like asparagus, green beans, corn on the cob, just taste better with a bit of salt to bring out flavors.  I used to can my vegetables in water only, but the past 5 years or so, I add salt to the quart jars.  The older a person gets, their taste sensations diminish, requiring greater seasonings to get foods to taste their best.  

Salt is good

I mainly use a course flaked salt these days.


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Mar 12, 2009)

A little salt in many dishes is absolutely necessary.  If this were a voice recording, you'd see me emphasizing the word "little."  A lot of people go overboard with it.  The real danger, in my mind, is that a lot of processed foods wind up using a ton of the stuff.  I'm not on the "ban-anything-that-isn't-homemade" bandwagon, but it is something to consider, especially given the lifestyle changes that have affected the West even in the past twenty years or so.  (I NEVER see kids playing outside.  Ever.)


----------



## Claire (Mar 31, 2009)

I salt some when cooking, but not as much as I'd like.  Too many friends, not to mention a spouse, with blood pressure problems.  I do salt enough to keep the food from tasting like hospital fare (seriously, I'd rather die than eat like that), but still stop short of making my food taste really, really good, and then have people salt to taste.  I know I've done a good job of it when my husband says, "CLaire, a little more salt."  I'm a salt-a-holic, he's not and has blood pressure issues.


----------



## licia (Mar 31, 2009)

I read an article recently about the possibility of a link between too much salt and kidney stones. Since I have a niece who has had multiple problems with kidney stones, and tried everything with no good results, I mentioned it to her mother, who said that her daughter did indeed add extra salt to everything. She was trying to get her to slack off on the salt and see if that makes an impact.  I don't salt as much as I used to and don't put it on the table.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2009)

Because of kidney failure, I have to be very careful of to much water or liquids,and salt..being a saltaholic before it was hard at first, but now boy eating out I make sure to tell them go easy on the salt  or add none at all and I don't add to my meals at the table. At home I wait, it depends on what I'm making..somethings need to be layered with seasonings to bring out the full flavor, others I salt at the end and that's it.l I must say eggs do get a light spritz of salt.
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the opposite problem. I tend to have low sodium (and low electrolytes in general), and if it gets too low, I have seizures, so after years of watching my salt intake, the doctor now says to salt my food. 

I really don't like my food that salty, so instead I add things to my diet that are supposed to be salty, like dill pickles, olives, popcorn and such.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Constance said:


> I have the opposite problem. I tend to have low sodium (and low electrolytes in general), and if it gets too low, I have seizures, so after years of watching my salt intake, the doctor now says to salt my food.
> 
> I really don't like my food that salty, so instead I add things to my diet that are supposed to be salty, like dill pickles, olives, popcorn and such.


   Yep,  had the same problem, Constance.........watched my sodium intake like a hawk.......made my own soups, beans, lived on a very low salt restricted diet, fussed at my son when he snow-stormed the Mexican chips, etc., so when I wanted to rule out diabetes (nevermind what led me to asking for the test---I had good reasons) my doctor ran a screen for electrolytes.........I was quite proud of the fact that I had low blood sodium levels............only when he came by and muttered "that is NOT something to be proud about" and I'm quite worried as your potassium levels are normal........so he advised me to step up the ingestion of salt (believe me when you cut it out of your diet it is really hard to go back) for a week.........after pigging out on more sodium than I had in about 5 years combined.......lo and behold my sodiums levels were back to "normal"..........lesson?  everything in moderation.......do have blood tests periodically........don't expect your doctor to handle everything......if you know that you're doing something out of the ordinary (like limiting a particular nutritional requirement) then be tested.........I guess the older I get the "stupider" I get, too...........


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 31, 2009)

Eat lots of celery which has a high sodium content, but a good kind that the body absorbs easily.


----------



## advoca (Apr 30, 2009)

Tip (that worked for me) Switch away from salted butter and use unsalted butter. The reduction in sodium is remarkable. (and painless).


----------



## linicx (May 2, 2009)

*Try this*

Natural sea salt contains iodine and no additives. The salt taste is much stronger than the salt you buy at a grocery store, therefore a little bit does the trick. I like Trader's Joe's sea salt. I also buy no-salt added canned veggies. I buy a lot of my food at Aldi's for two reasons [1[ price, and [2] I find the sat fat, cholesterol and sodium are often lower than comparable name brands. I use very little if any salt when I make soup as onions, carots and celery seem to provide enough flavor. If it doesn't I add a little port wine. 

BTW, 6-8oz red wine (darker is better) once a day is good for the heart. Sp is gentle exercise.like walking up and down a flight of stairs (12-14 steos) every day.


----------



## mcnerd (May 2, 2009)

Where did you get information that natural sea salt containes Iodine?  That was an additive to Table Salt (only) years ago for health concerns and continues to this day, though you have the option of buying it without the addition.

The reason sea salt is 'stronger' is because the crystals are larger and does not include the anti-caking and other additions that table salt has for the same amount.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 2, 2009)

Salt is salt. Na + Cl. I just don't understand how it can be "stronger". Personally, I think the fancy salt thing is just a big high brow event.. "Yes, this is grey salt from the bottom of the Dead Sea gathered by trained octopi, good man. "

Sure, there are contaminants that give it color, but would the amount present really affect flavor? 

On topic.. I was quite sad to realize that my beloved canned sardines for my noodle bowl lunches pack an amazing 1600 mg of salt per can. Now I use 1/3 a can 
and some healthy lean chicken. Sigh.


----------



## mcnerd (May 2, 2009)

The "fancy" salts are used for looks in garnishments on foods and would be a waste if used in foods for flavoring. 

Many people are moving over to sea salt because of a slight difference in the taste and texture since they come from difference sources and have different mineral content.


----------



## advoca (May 3, 2009)

TIP: Switch to unsalted butter and avoid salted butter. One tablespoon of salted butter contains 651Mg of sodium, (27% of recomended daily value)


----------



## advoca (May 3, 2009)

*Sea Salt*

The Mayo Clinic in an article written by Katherine Zeratsky, R.D., L.D., says <quote> Sea salt and table salt have the same nutritional value. The real differences between sea salt and table salt are in their taste and texture. Sea salt is available in fine or coarse grain. Ithas a slightly different taste than table salt because of different minerals it contains. Many people prefer sea salt to table salt because they claim it has a more subtle flavor. Sea salt doesn't contain iodine or any other additives. However, if you use sea salt you typically don't have to worry about not getting enough iodine in your diet because iodine is available in many other foods, including dairy products, seafood and many processed foods. If you favor foods with fewer additives, you may prefer sea salt. But there's no evidence that the additives in table salt are harmful to your health. 
Although your body needs some sodium to function properly, most people eat too much, which can lead to high blood pressure. Whether you use sea salt, table salt or some other type of salt, most experts recommend between 1,500 and 2,300 milligrams of sodium a day for healthy adults. <Unquote>


----------



## mcnerd (May 3, 2009)

advoca said:


> TIP: Switch to unsalted butter and avoid salted butter. One tablespoon of salted butter contains 651Mg of sodium, (27% of recomended daily value)


651 Megagrams (Mg) is a lot of salt for 1 Tbsp of butter.  Do you have a website reference to that figure?


----------



## CasperImproved (May 3, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> 651 Megagrams (Mg) is a lot of salt for 1 Tbsp of butter.  Do you have a website reference to that figure?




I'm sure mg (milli) was meant. You can assume that when 27% of the daily recommended total.

Bob


----------



## mcnerd (May 3, 2009)

Of course, but even 651mg is about 6x higher than what I have and I remain curious for some facts.


----------



## advoca (May 3, 2009)

Thank you McNerd and Casper for correcting me. I goofed (my records are incorrect.) Apologies.

One tablespoon of butter contains 80.6 Mg of sodium (3% if the daily value)

Source: Nutrition facts, calories in food, labels, nutritional information and analysis – NutritionData.com


----------



## linicx (May 3, 2009)

*Where?*



mcnerd said:


> Where did you get information that natural sea salt containes Iodine?  That was an additive to Table Salt (only) years ago for health concerns and continues to this day, though you have the option of buying it without the addition.
> 
> The reason sea salt is 'stronger' is because the crystals are larger and does not include the anti-caking and other additions that table salt has for the same amount.



The information you question is on the containers of Natrual Sea Salt I buy from Trader Joe's in St. Louis. I buy the fine grind, not the crystals. The label on the Morton Sea Salt crystals included in the grinder I got as a gift clearly lists additives. My personal feeling is if contains additives, then it is not natrual sea salt. My salt contains natural iodine that is not an additive. I read some where that the anti-caking additives can be a problem to some.  

Yes you can buy canning salt without idodine; I use it ever summer. However, I was always told Idoine is a necessary dietary requirement.


----------



## msmofet (May 3, 2009)

i find sea salt alot milder than table salt. my mom switched to sea salt all the way back in the early 60's. it is a little better than table salt but salt is still salt in the end. i love salt but i don't over do it in cooking. i add at the table. btw corn does seem to taste better with salt added.


----------



## GB (May 3, 2009)

All salt is sea salt. Table salt is sea salt. All salt is NaCl. Some salt has trace minerals that could potentially give very slight flavor differences, but I have yet to find that true for myself. The reason some salts seem saltier or less salty than others is the shape and size of the crystals and how they disolve on your tongue. Saltwise they are the same. NaCl is NaCl.


----------



## mcnerd (May 3, 2009)

Sorry, that is incorrect that all salt is sea salt.  Table salt comes from underground salt mines and is dug out like coal. Wild animals used to find veins of salt at the surface and learned to lick it to supplement their diets. Only a tiny portion of available salt is "sea salt" acquired from evaporation and must be labeled as such.


----------



## GB (May 3, 2009)

Yes it comes from underground salt mines. Those salt mines were once ocean. The salt came from the ocean water that has since receded or evaporated.


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2009)

GB said:


> Yes it comes from underground salt mines. Those salt mines were once ocean. The salt came from the ocean water that has since receded or evaporated.




Correctamundo!


----------



## mcnerd (May 3, 2009)

I wasn't around back then, but I would anticipate it was more the other way around, since the first water on our planet was created by rain and atmospheric conditions.  It did not rain salt water. But nonetheless, mined salt is not technically or otherwise defined as sea salt.


----------



## GB (May 3, 2009)

Well you are certainly entitled to believe what you believe.


----------



## linicx (May 14, 2009)

The Mediterranean sea salt I buy from Trader Joe's is a product of Sapin. It is naturally snow white. Aaccording to the information on the package, the salt it is dried in small salt fields. It  is unrefined and minimally processed to maximize the natural magnesiium and iodine content. Each 1/4 teaspoon contains 18% sodium (440mg). The only ingredient listed in the contents is sea salt. 

The Morton Sea Salt found at the grocey store contains Sea Salt, yellow Prussiate of Soda. The container does not contain iodide, nor does it list dietary informatio; for it I must call Morton's. 

Morton's sea salt crystals has a more mild flavor when compared to the fine grind Sea Salt I buy from Trader Joe's,


----------



## andrew.machado2009 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I love salt*

I love salt. I am habituated with it.
Is there any way to get rid of salt by any substitute which I can adapt very easily?


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

andrew.machado2009 said:


> I love salt. I am habituated with it.
> Is there any way to get rid of salt by any substitute which I can adapt very easily?


 mrs. dash? they have many varieties.


----------



## luvs (Jun 15, 2009)

or salt substitute. i used to use it as a kidddo & liked it. i think it's just potassium? 
i keep an eye on my salt, to avoid pufffiness, though i love me some pickles, anchovies, capers, olives, canned soups, & frozen meals & bacon! sheesh, i'm glad i'm on a diet or i'd go assemble pasta puttanesca right now & i'm not really into cooking today.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

luvs said:


> or salt substitute. i used to use it as a kidddo & liked it. i think it's just potassium?
> i keep an eye on my salt, to avoid pufffiness, though i love me some pickles, anchovies, capers, olives, canned soups, & frozen meals & bacon! sheesh, i'm glad i'm on a diet or i'd go assemble pasta puttanesca right now & i'm not really into cooking today.


oooooooooooo i also love all those things!! there is nothing like a good full sour whole pickle with a nice lean corned beef sammie!! we go to a place called harold's NY deli that make corned beef sammies that 3 people share, they are about a foot to a foot and half high!! always have doggy bags!! but they have a pickle bar with full sour and other types of pickles, pickled green tomatoes, the pickled salad (which i can't for the life of me remember the at the moment) califlower, carrot etc, rye bread, white bread and muffins. everything there is BIG. a slice of cake feeds the 4 of us and i ordered an eclair once and omg it was almost 2 feet long!

and of course i always get an egg cream in a frosty mug. hmmmmmmmmm i think we will eat at harold's before we hit the road on our vacation road trip.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 15, 2009)

andrew.machado2009 said:


> I love salt. I am habituated with it.
> Is there any way to get rid of salt by any substitute which I can adapt very easily?



I have whats Labeled "NU-SALT". The primary component is potassium chloride.

It is a sodium free salt substitute that you should be able to find in the spice area of any major grocery store in the US.

I can't tell the difference between this and regular table salt. Does taste a bit different than sea salt to me though.

Bob


----------



## Claire (Jun 15, 2009)

Being a salt-a-holic myself, I try to be very conscientious about salt in my cooking.  I know that if I think something is salted just right, anyone with salt-related health issues might find it too salty.  So I'm cautious about how much I salt food when I'm entertaining.  My husband's blood pressure is under control with meds now, and he never was the salt-a-holic that I am.  I refuse to cook flavorless food so don't completely eschew salt.  But when I do salt, I do far less than I would for my own taste, then put salt cellars on the table.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

Claire said:


> Being a salt-a-holic myself, I try to be very conscientious about salt in my cooking. I know that if I think something is salted just right, anyone with salt-related health issues might find it too salty. So I'm cautious about how much I salt food when I'm entertaining. My husband's blood pressure is under control with meds now, and he never was the salt-a-holic that I am. I refuse to cook flavorless food so don't completely eschew salt. But when I do salt, I do far less than I would for my own taste, then put salt cellars on the table.


 i also am the same with my cooking and ask someone else to do a lot of tasting if i think the food is flat before adding more salt. but over the years i have cut down on my personal salting also. i tend to choose salty snacks if any over sweet.


----------



## luvs (Jun 15, 2009)

msmofet said:


> oooooooooooo i also love all those things!! there is nothing like a good full sour whole pickle with a nice lean corned beef sammie!! we go to a place called harold's NY deli that make corned beef sammies that 3 people share, they are about a foot to a foot and half high!! always have doggy bags!! but they have a pickle bar with full sour and other types of pickles, pickled green tomatoes, the pickled salad (which i can't for the life of me remember the at the moment) califlower, carrot etc, rye bread, white bread and muffins. everything there is BIG. a slice of cake feeds the 4 of us and i ordered an eclair once and omg it was almost 2 feet long!
> 
> and of course i always get an egg cream in a frosty mug. hmmmmmmmmm i think we will eat at harold's before we hit the road on our vacation road trip.


 


yum...
 you mean chow-chow? the pickled salad, i mean?


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

luvs said:


> yum...
> you mean chow-chow? the pickled salad, i mean?


hmmmmmmmmmmm it sounds more italian.

AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA i found it Italian Pickled Vegetables - Giardiniera
oops sorry i meant veggies not salad.


----------

